# hawk attack on a dove help



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I just got A dove that was attacked by a hawk It just happened about 3 minties ago Its now 3:20pm what do I need to Do. It looks Like it's got A hole in each side of Were he has/keeps its food I can See corn. There is some bleeding. I have him in A dark Place to Keep Him Warm. I Have No Med's.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I work at a no-kill wildlife rehabilitation center and we have gotten doves/pigeons in before who have been attacked by hawks. How big is the opening in the crop? and is that the only injuries you see? And how much blood is she losing? First of all is there any way you can get her to a vet? Pigeons and doves are suprizingly fast healers and if the puncture wounds are small enough we have just tubed pedialyte to flush the wound and they have healed on their own with just some silver sulfadiazine cream on the outter injuries. 
We have also done a few sutures to help keep the wounds closed if they are ripped open, rather then just punctured. 
You did the right thing by putting her in a safe spot. And thank you for taking her little life in your hands.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The Wound One Side I Can Get About about one whole Corn The Other Side Is About 2 or 3 Pecies Of Corn. I Don't Have A Ruler So Hope Using The Corn Helps I have Found No Other Wounds Any Where. The Bleeding Wasn't that Bad But It Did Lose Some Blood. Rigth Now I Have No Money For A vet And No Why To Get It To Anywhere. Just Looked In Box and Its Calmed Down Alot. There is no New Blood.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I can Get Some People meds At The Dollar Store.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh if the punctures are that small there shouldn't be that much to worry about. I've had them to the point that they were ripped nearly two inches and they survived. No need for a vet if you can't affored it, just pick up some neosporin to apply on the outter edges of the holes, not in her crop, just a little on the edges. 
Offer her water, but no seed at this time. When she drinks don't worry about the water running out of the holes as that is a great way for the wounds to get flushed. Keep her in a quiet area but she does not have to be in the dark, a good way to keep them less stressed is to put them in a bird cage or pet carrier in a windowstill with a sheet covering the crate on all three sides but the window side so she can still see outside so she can feel comfertable. If she thrashes around in the cage, then yes, cover the forth side but with a lightly colored pillowcase or sheet so some filtered light still goes in.
I hope this helps, and keep me updated.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks Just Got Back From The Store Got the ointment. I have A Bird cage I'll put The Dove in. About Feeding Not Sure If This Would Be Ok But I Do Have Baby Bird Food. From When I Rasied A Few Baby Pigeons. Could I Feed The dove That in A Day Or so


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Are the punctures near the top of her crop (closer towards the beak) or are they further down towards the belly? I would wait till morning either way before you feed, hopefully it is higher up so when she eats the seed will be able to stay in better, if not, you can use a small band-aid or tape to hold the wound close, but this does not work very well on feathers and will likely stress her out. So avoid it if possible but do so if nessesary. Plus you do not want any food to get stuck to the bandage and cause infection. 
Pigeons do well with this injury and is very common. Babies have a harder time but I have even seen them pull thru. I lost one last week sadly with this problem but the wound was at the very bottom of his crop and it had been close to two days before anyone brought him in. We have a vet on staff but it was too late for the little one. 
But we have an adult at the center right now who's crop was punctured by a dog and she is doing wonderfully and is almost ready to be released! :] 
Let me know how she is doing, I'm in the process of teaching a young inca dove who hatched with no eyes to eat. It's going slowly but she'll get there


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The larger wound is near the bottom the other side is closer to the top. I got The Stick to itself Wrap But If That Won't Work I'll Pick Up Some Band-aid's. Should i cut / pluck The Feathers around the Wound. The Dove Is Looking good. The Small wound Looks Like it Is Smaller Now Like Its Closed Alittle. 
In The Morning should I Try And Offer Seed Or the Baby Bird Food Mix. Water I've offered but Hasn't Drank Yet. 
With The Seed I Do Have Some Small Seed Like Cocktail Food And Parekeet Food.


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I was going to suggest to pluck the feathers around the opening but some people are reluctant to do that and it stresses the bird alot, but yes, if you are able to, I would pluck them, not many but enough to keep the area clean and then have somewhere to tape will stick to. Doves heal very quickly so I wouldn't worry about trying to tape the upper wound, just keep it clean and apply more neosporin. Can you explain what the exposed flesh looks like? the color is very important, if there is any yellowish areas or puss do not try to close it because that is signs of an infection and closing it will only cause it to spread. The area should have light pink/semi transparent skin and the blood should be a healty red. You can run the tap with some lukewarm to cool water without much pressure and hold her at a slight angle to run the water over her wound to clean it but be carefull not to get water in her crop. If at all possible, without handling her to much if you could get a photograph to upload onto here it would be a big help in me knowing what type of feed to offer in the morning.
Also do her droppings look healthy?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would give just pedialyte for now. They can go a long time without food but they do need water. If she is a good weight wait a couple of days at least to feed. A small wound will heal and she'll be able to keep the food in.
BTW, nice to see you back here Jennifer.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Well It Was Alot Worse Then I Frist Thougth. The Wound Is Big I Got Pictures Will Upload Them. The Dove Is Drinking And Has Ate Some Seed Not Alot. Wiegth Looks good. I Have Her Bandaged up Now. She Can Still Get up And Move Around. I plucked everything Around The Wound And Thats When I Could See Just How bad it was. 
This Is the Link To the pictures if they don't load on here. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v47/diehardTheroxfan/hurt dove need help/


Here Are the Pictures:
























And Here Is Everyones Fav. Picture The Poop The Red You See is Blood From The Wound It wasn't In The Poop


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The Wound Is Very Clean She Has Flushed It Out Alot When She Drinks. And What A Sweet Heart She Has Been About Me Plucking And Putting The Bandage On Her.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Jennifer,

Don't have a lot of experience with wounds, but to me it really looks like he needs the attention of a vet to put some stitches in there to put things back together. Any chance of this happening? Maybe with the pictures others will have a better idea of this will just knit together.

I also think he will need to be put on a course of antibiotics, both from the openness of the wound and the hawk may have introduced bacteria deep down during the puncturing.

I will say a prayer for him, and best of luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh it is alot worse then I thought, but still I have seen them heal. We have a vet on staff here, I will show her these pictures if she's not to busy. It does look like she will need help on getting it to close up. I'll get back to you later with some suggestions. Is there any trust worthy animal rehabilitators in your area?


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just checked on her and she past away. Sorry To Say. Not Sure What Attacked Like She Was Fine This Morning. I'm Glad She Is At Peace Now And She Won't Hurt Anymore. I Just wish I could Have Done More For Her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

horsesgot6 said:


> Just checked on her and she past away. Sorry To Say. Not Sure What Attacked Like She Was Fine This Morning. I'm Glad She Is At Peace Now And She Won't Hurt Anymore. I Just wish I could Have Done More For Her.


Sorry to hear that. She was in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Jennifer, I as well am sorry to hear this news. Thanks for trying for him and may he rest in peace.

Karyn


----------

